# Gary Moore has left the building..



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

..apparently in his sleep. Another legend gone.
RIP, Gary. Your music was magical.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Aged 58... wow that's young!


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

And the word is a poorer place.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

stunned , two of the best 
try this one


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

He's still got the blues.

One of the best players to grace the stage. He was an inspiration for me to play the guitar.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sh!t that's a shocker, he was an awesome player and not exactly old! 

RIP


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

My God,just heard,my band plays P.Walkways,guess we'll be doing it as a tribute now. BTW, Walkways has the same chord sequence as I Will Survive! R.I.P. Gary, your music will always survive.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Incredible shame, grew up to "empty rooms" and as a guitarist he was a hero.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Incredible shame, grew up to "empty rooms" and as a guitarist he was a hero.


^ +1

Was listening to Ballads and Blues in the car just this week


----------



## zedcor (Jan 9, 2011)

Time flys by. :doublesho


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

cheekeemonkey said:


> ^ +1
> 
> Was listening to Ballads and Blues in the car just this week


Guitarist too mate?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Gutted I really wanted to see him in concert , gone to play with his mate Phil 

Rip Gary


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh no, that's gutting. Very underrated guitarist - and could be very quick before being quick was cool. knew when not to shred though, which some dont.



zedcor said:


> YouTube - Gary Moore & Phil Lynott- Out in the Fields
> 
> Time flys by. :doublesho


My first thought.....


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Sad news, RIP


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Just read about this on MSN. He passed away while on holiday. He was only 58.

Absolutely gutted

R.I.P. Gary and thanks for the music

If someone can tell me how to embed You tube vids it would be appreciated


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Local boy done good, but more often off the radar than on it since Lizzy days.
RIP lad, but don't think of taking up the harp, stick with the Les Paul!!


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeap sad news... Loved his music.

RIP Gary Moore-


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Another legend lost. RIP


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Loving this one:thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

RIP Gary. Taken too soon. The big fella upstairs must love the blues...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My favourite (wicked guitar)






RIP Gary Moore


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Awesome tone.... always liked the Heritage Les Pauls, will be waaaaaay to expensive now!


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Sad sad news. He was born in Belfast, about a mile from where I live. Another of my teen hero's gone......getting old.

I remember about 20 years ago he bought Mick Fleetwood's Les Paul for about £30k


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

He recorded "blues for greensy" with it. I thought Green sold it to him him back in the lizzy days, Moore couldn't afford 30k back then!


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

A sad day rip gary


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

One of the two best Blues Guitarists to come out of the UK IMO. Such a shame.


----------

